# best method to anchor patio roof ledger to concrete block wall



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

Which fastening method and/or anchors would be best to attach PT ledger to hollow block wall? Would sleeve anchors get enough hold into the hollow of the block? Maybe if the anchor is installed into the block towards the end or middle where the block is solid? Are standard wedge and sleeve anchors rated for use with PT lumber?


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Why is the ledger PT?


----------



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

PT might be overkill for this but didnt want to take any chances with regular construction lumber since the ledger is in contact with concrete block.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

I would ditch the PT lumber, then use a bunch of redheads into the solid cores of the block. That is if through bolts were not feasible.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

slowsol said:


> I would ditch the PT lumber, then use a bunch of redheads into the solid cores of the block. That is if through bolts were not feasible.


Hilti do a special fastener specially for that,phone your hilti rep


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Hilti Sausage. Or maybe you can tthru-bolt it through the block


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

californiadecks said:


> hilti sausage. Or maybe you can tthru-bolt it through the block


same here. hilti has screans and other options to pick from. If you through bolt it add a large washer plate or 2x6 or whatever as a washer plate.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Maybe this

http://www.us.hilti.com/holus/page/module/product/prca_rangedetail.jsf?lang=en&nodeId=-473376


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> same here. hilti has screans and other options to pick from. If you through bolt it add a large washer plate or 2x6 or whatever as a washer plate.


Also if you thru-bolt try to stay close to an edge with your bolts


----------



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

slowsol said:


> I would ditch the PT lumber, then use a bunch of redheads into the solid cores of the block. That is if through bolts were not feasible.


John, do you mean these redheads?http://www.itwredhead.com/product.php?Dynabolt-Sleeve-Anchors-14

Cant do thru bolts............the inside of the wall is a finished room.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

dale rex said:


> John, do you mean these redheads?http://www.itwredhead.com/product.php?Dynabolt-Sleeve-Anchors-14
> 
> Cant do thru bolts............the inside of the wall is a finished room.


Just hang a picture on the bolts and tell them the pictures on the house


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

dale rex said:


> John, do you mean these redheads?http://www.itwredhead.com/product.php?Dynabolt-Sleeve-Anchors-14
> 
> Cant do thru bolts............the inside of the wall is a finished room.


I was thinking about these:

http://www.itwredhead.com/product.php?Trubolt-Wedge-Anchor-9

But (as mentioned above), Hilti may have a better solution for that.


----------



## Rusty Nails (Apr 3, 2005)

I like using the Simpson Titens. Fast, easy, clean and strong. IF the CMU Is grouted fully.


----------



## darthdude (Dec 30, 2012)

Screen tubes and epoxy with bolts is he best thing!
Titan bolts are hands down the easiest and best anchors I've ever used for concrete. They are easy to install and hld very, very well. if it goes in and takes torque, you're done. no worrying a wedge anchor will work loose, or have enough embedment. However has mentioned, unless the blocks are filled with motor, they will not hold in cmu.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Rusty Nails said:


> I like using the Simpson Titens. Fast, easy, clean and strong. IF the CMU Is grouted fully.


They come with a complete ESR and the municipalities love them


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Fastening to a hollow block wall sounds like a bad idea. Have you seen how easy those fall apart when you drill into them? Consult an engineer, sounds dangerous to me what you're doing.


----------



## Rusty Nails (Apr 3, 2005)

It may "sound" like a bad idea to you, but we have done it hundreds of times. There's dozens of approved anchors for this that you should read up on starting with the Simpson catalogue.


----------



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

I have to do a little probing with a drill to see how the block is constructed and if it is filled or not. Its a 100 year old house and the block has a decorative face, so I'm not sure what to expect. I am just assuming that they are hollow. Its a freebie job for my daughter and son-in-law so I can spend some time there to check it out and visit at the same time. :thumbup:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Rusty Nails said:


> It may "sound" like a bad idea to you, but we have done it hundreds of times. There's dozens of approved anchors for this that you should read up on starting with the Simpson catalogue.


Hmm, yeah he should consult Simpson. But it sounds like he's doing this without permits if he's asking, that combined with him having never done it before still makes me think it's a bad idea.


----------



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

I dont typically build structures like this, but I have done a few over the years that were attached to wood structures. I am planning on getting the proper permits and just wanted to try and educate myself and get all the options available to me before I started.


----------

